# Pilbara olive python



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

it has come to my attention that the olive python subspecies; pilbaraolive python (or _liasis olivaceus barroni_) is illegal to keep in captivity and i don't know why.

i do know that they are listed as vulnerable but from what i've read they seem to be reasonably comman within their region. also i don't see what keeping them in captivity can do to damage the numbers.

i think that the goverment aught to start reconsidering the laws or someone just might break a particular one... 

can any one give me a good reason why they shouldnt be kept?


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

oppinions welcome


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 16, 2010)

from reading keeping and breeding pythons, i couldn't see a difference between the two?


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> from reading keeping and breeding pythons, i couldn't see a difference between the two?


 
the only difference is size, the pilbara grows up to 6.5 meters


----------



## Snakelove (Apr 16, 2010)

lol yeah thats what i thought. i cant wait to handle an adult olive.


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2010)

Tellem to stick it where it fits(and they take a real roos not just wallabies lol), they are the same species as other olive pythons and im not aware of any legislation that makes them illegal outside WA. They are Olive Pythons, there isnt legislation to ban the so called "pilbara sub species" in other states as far as i know. I have little doubt they are around, they are just olive pythons...


----------



## wokka (Apr 16, 2010)

My understanding is that "vulnerable" is a state base classification. In all state but WA Baroni should be vulnerable as their are not meant to ne any. The same situation used to exist in NSW with Womas and the more restricted classification.


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 16, 2010)

There is quite a few baroni floating around in the licence system in eastern Australia. All the ones I've seen have just been kept as Olive Pythons.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

cris said:


> Tellem to stick it where it fits(and they take a real roos not just wallabies lol), they are the same species as other olive pythons and im not aware of any legislation that makes them illegal outside WA. They are Olive Pythons, there isnt legislation to ban the so called "pilbara sub species" in other states as far as i know. I have little doubt they are around, they are just olive pythons...


 
this is what i thought as well but there where some people on theis forum (i won't name names) that convinced me otherwise. now i don't know which one to trust... any one else who knowes about the laws?


----------



## Jarden (Apr 16, 2010)

6.5 meters :| ?


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2010)

Jarden said:


> 6.5 meters :| ?



Yeah, they are possibly the biggest native snake in Australia. I was reading somewhere that they have found closely related animals that got to 10m, but that was before humans came here and wiped out the mega fauna.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

Jarden said:


> 6.5 meters :| ?


 
yes 6.5m they also have a slightly different body shape, color variation and apperently are EXTREMELY placid.


----------



## Niall (Apr 16, 2010)

The number of baroni in the wild dropped a hell of alot 3-4 years ago as most of you would have heard. If you go to the Pilbara region now you will find that their numbers have picked back up and they are pretty common in the right habitat.
I don’t see any problem about DEC allowing 1 or 2 people getting a permit to collect a number of them to start a breeding colony in captivity to keep the numbers up in case their numbers drop again in the wild.

Just like the Rough Scale Pythons, if DEC didn't grant the Australian Reptile Park a permit to collect 3-4 pairs of these pythons, in a couple of years they might be extinct in the wild and we would of lost them forever.

We are yet to get the list of Reptiles approved that WAHS put in of what we wanted to get added to the keepers list.
All I’m trying to say is, to me there will be a very low chance that DEC will grant someone a permit to collect a handful of baroni from the wild to keep as pets


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sure their around and I agree with Niall, that it would be fantastic for a few to breed them for the hobby! If only as you say to stop them from becoming threatened or endangered for the reason they are rare in captivity and being poached or whatever was the cause of the numbers declining.
I don't know a great deal about them, but would definitely like to find out more....Is there any good links to this specie that anyone knows of??
Cheers... a 6.5m gentle python....gotta love that! lol 


Niall said:


> The number of baroni in the wild dropped a hell of alot 3-4 years ago as most of you would have heard. If you go to the Pilbara region now you will find that their numbers have picked back up and they are pretty common in the right habitat.
> I don’t see any problem about DEC allowing 1 or 2 people getting a permit to collect a number of them to start a breeding colony in captivity to keep the numbers up in case their numbers drop again in the wild.
> 
> Just like the Rough Scale Pythons, if DEC didn't grant the Australian Reptile Park a permit to collect 3-4 pairs of these pythons, in a couple of years they might be extinct in the wild and we would of lost them forever.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

this site seems to have ok info but you have to scroll down as the first halfs about the normal olive python Olive Python


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 16, 2010)

they should start getting them in captivity and let people start breeding so that if they are ever endangered there is always hope because of the strong captive bred population


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 16, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> they should start getting them in captivity and let people start breeding so that if they are ever endangered there is always hope because of the strong captive bred population




Nah, I'd be trying my darnedest to cross breed one with a childrens python


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Nah, I'd be trying my darnedest to cross breed one with a childrens python


 hahaha, good luck keeping the childrens from being swollowed


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 16, 2010)

They are in captivity in small but stable numbers. The 6.5 metre size is much like the 8 metre scrub python - purely anecdotal. I haven't heard of any reliable measurements over 4.5 metres.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 16, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> They are in captivity in small but stable numbers. The 6.5 metre size is much like the 8 metre scrub python - purely anecdotal. I haven't heard of any reliable measurements over 4.5 metres.



Jonno do you know if these snakes are being kept on licence as just _Liasis_ _olivaceus_ when they are in fact _Liasis_ _olivaceus_ _barroni_ or are they actually kept on licence as _L_. _o_. _barroni_?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 16, 2010)

How's THIS for a good memory - I remembered seeing some for sale and it turns out it was 10 years ago! Link - Yahoo! Groups

I am not sure what they are licensed as, but it doesn't particularly matter as lots of species aren't actually what they are listed as on permit.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> How's THIS for a good memory - I remembered seeing some for sale and it turns out it was 10 years ago! Link - Yahoo! Groups
> 
> I am not sure what they are licensed as, but it doesn't particularly matter as lots of species aren't actually what they are listed as on permit.


 
awsome! hopefully they become more popular in years to come


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 16, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> How's THIS for a good memory - I remembered seeing some for sale and it turns out it was 10 years ago! Link - Yahoo! Groups
> 
> I am not sure what they are licensed as, but it doesn't particularly matter as lots of species aren't actually what they are listed as on permit.


 

I knew those animals extremely well lol. 

The information I know was that the pair were originally wild caught adults from the Tom Price area, they were declared in the 1996/97 NSW amnesty and then moved into Victoria. They did accidentally breed producing 8 eggs of which only 5 hatched. I don't think this pair bred again. Last I heard the 5 hatchlings were reared in South Australia and are still alive and breeding successfully but as a hit and miss affair. I understand a few were declared in the amnesty as _liasis olivaceus_.


----------



## Niall (Apr 17, 2010)

If you are wanting to see and handle one without getting a good bite.

Go down to Naturaliste Reptile Park down in Bussleton, its is the only place in WA who legally has a Pair in captivity.
The owner, Roger is a great guy and enjoys talking reptiles with you.


----------



## turtle (Apr 17, 2010)

Aboriginals are legally allowed to eat them.:?


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 17, 2010)

turtle said:


> Aboriginals are legally allowed to eat them.:?


 
and how is that relevent? i want to KEEP them not EAT them


----------



## affroalex (Apr 17, 2010)

so, how exactly do you tell the difference between _liasis olivaceus and Liasis olivaceus barroni_ , is there any visual differences, apart from size or is it just genetic


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 17, 2010)

affroalex said:


> so, how exactly do you tell the difference between _liasis olivaceus and Liasis olivaceus barroni_ , is there any visual differences, apart from size or is it just genetic


 
i think they have a slightly different head shape but you'll probly have to know what you're looking for to tell the difference


----------



## affroalex (Apr 17, 2010)

orangesnake101 said:


> i think they have a slightly different head shape but you'll probly have to know what you're looking for to tell the difference


 
ok then, i was just curious because my olive male different from the rest of my olives size wise and hes so much heavier and bulky.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 17, 2010)

affroalex said:


> ok then, i was just curious because my olive male different from the rest of my olives size wise and hes so much heavier and bulky.


 
how old is he? mabey you've got one by accedent


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 17, 2010)

This link may be of interest to a few of you 
Olive Python


----------



## affroalex (Apr 17, 2010)

orangesnake101 said:


> how old is he? mabey you've got one by accedent


 

he is fairly old hes about 13 years, mabye it just cause hes so old


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 17, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> This link may be of interest to a few of you
> Olive Python


 
allready up


----------

